# lymph node pain



## Squishee (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm so sorry for posting so much. I'm just new to all of this and I am still narcotic.
I've had a pain underneath my left earlobe for a long time. Kind of where the jaw ends directly under the earlobe. I also have head pressure and fullness and I'm swollen. I was just wondering if there is a chance it was from the cancer or rai. I had tt and lymph nodes removed from my right side but not my left. The pain is on the left. There is no ear infection or anything. I'm just trying to rule stuff out. I also have muscle pain. And I haven't worked out. I feel as though I'm in the body of an elderly person. I am a little hyperthyroid. I keep getting sore muscles and weakness. I'm freaking out. Could this be related at all?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Squishee said:


> I'm so sorry for posting so much. I'm just new to all of this and I am still narcotic.
> I've had a pain underneath my left earlobe for a long time. Kind of where the jaw ends directly under the earlobe. I also have head pressure and fullness and I'm swollen. I was just wondering if there is a chance it was from the cancer or rai. I had tt and lymph nodes removed from my right side but not my left. The pain is on the left. There is no ear infection or anything. I'm just trying to rule stuff out. I also have muscle pain. And I haven't worked out. I feel as though I'm in the body of an elderly person. I am a little hyperthyroid. I keep getting sore muscles and weakness. I'm freaking out. Could this be related at all?


As you recall, we did discuss this prior and yes; it is of a concern. Definitely.

{{{{Squishee}}}}


----------

